# Ducato - no ignition position to run accessories only?



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Hello,

I had a Snooper AVN S9000 fitted to my motorhome before I collected it last week and am surprised that it only works if the ignition is switched on and/or engine running.

Having never driven a Fiat before I was expecting an "auxilary position" on the ignition, but there doesnt appear to be one?

There is a little flap which if you press it down, you can move the key into a new position and two green lights light up on the instrument panel, is this the auxillary position? If so, the Snooper still will not work in that position :-(

Any help appreciated.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

The 'little flap' position is so that you can leave the side lights on when parked.

Mike


----------



## Lydnian (Jun 8, 2012)

I had the same issues in my previous Fiat van and the current Peugeot. The power sockets only come live with ignition on - doubtless a battery saver but a PIA nevertheless.

Have you tried it with the leisure 12v supply switched on? Sometimes sockets come alive in that configuration, depending on how they are wired.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

We had an AVN 7000 fitted until it broke (screen wouldn't respond to touch). It was wired via a switch fitted near to the steering wheel (fitted at the same time) so that providing the switch was on the AVN had power (i.e. it wasn't wired via the ignition). The switch had a red LED to let you know when it was on.


Get your dealer to rewire it.

Snooper did me a great deal on a new satnav (8500) as I'm well impressed with them.

Andy


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Why would you want power to sat nav when not running. Our Garmin has battery back up when not connected to 12v supply , more than enough for programming. 
Steles


----------



## Espana_Pete (Jul 21, 2013)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> 
> We had an AVN 7000 fitted until it broke (screen wouldn't respond to touch). It was wired via a switch fitted near to the steering wheel (fitted at the same time) so that providing the switch was on the AVN had power (i.e. it wasn't wired via the ignition). The switch had a red LED to let you know when it was on.
> 
> Andy


Heelo Andy, did the rear camera still work wired up like this?

Steles, would like power when stationary as it has a radio, DVD, CD player etc built in. Funny thing is it warns you not to watch DVDs whilst you are driving, but when you are not driving, you cannot use it at all :lol:

I suppose leaving the ignition switched on (engine off) will damage something? It used to in the old days, not sure about now?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Return it to whoever did the work and tell (ask?) them to wire it in correctly !!


----------



## spannerhead (Sep 5, 2009)

Why not have it re-wired to the leisure battery? That's what I'm doing with all dashboard accessories.


----------



## philstoke (Jul 2, 2013)

My 03 Fiat Ducato Rapido 786f ignition is wired the same way, can't even listen to the radio without the ignition on.
Don't know why the auxillery position isnt used.

Also I have to cancel my security system each time I switch on as well or the alarm goes off which is a nuisance if I just want to open the drivers window for example.

As Espana-Pete says I am not sure if it is a good idea to leave the ignition on for a length of time, although with my radio I suppose I could add a permament live connection to it so I could use it anytime.


----------

